#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PowerPoint Countdown not working properly

## frankytheman

Hello community,

I have a powerpoint presentation with a countdown timer.
If you open the presentation, you will see on the top left the countdown and on the top right a number for seconds (I can change any number of seconds I want, and it will use the number as countdown.

What I would like to achieve is the following.
When I open the powerpoint in slideshow mode, the countdown should start right away.
If I press Enter to go to the next slide, the countdown should start again with the number of seconds given on the top right.
Can you help me with this?
Thank you.

----------


## Haluk

I guess, PowerPoint macros do not support_ Auto_Open_ and _Auto_Close_ unless the file itself is an add-in.

----------


## wagonicfolding

Id' start with a countdown video of the appropriate length total (say, 2 minutes or whatever) and then play it on the firs tslide, using the option to "play across slides" to have it keep going slide by slide.

----------


## kennystone

> Id' start with a countdown video of the appropriate length total (say, 2 minutes or whatever) and then play it on the firs tslide, using the option to "play across slides" to have it keep going slide by slide.



I agree, I think in this situation it is the most suitable solution - not too laborious, but generally effective!

----------

